# No more night fishing at Sandy Point



## Rex (Apr 1, 2003)

Hello all

Went to SPSP on monday 4/21 and spoke with one of the park rangers. He mentioned that this year there will be no more night fishing there, he didn't say why and I didn't ask as I was rushing on my way out.
Also, it was nice meeting you Mcrae and also Cutbait's brother(sorry I forgot your name). BTW, Mcrae we finally got that second keeper around 2PM  
I'm thinking of trying SPSP again on monday, are you still coming out?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That sucks! We need to find out who made that decision and lobby them to keep the place open.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

AAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGG GGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!


----------



## Rex (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey guys

Turns out that was a false alarm. Just got of the phone with Susan at the park and she said they were gonna cancel the night fishing but they changed their plans at the last moment and I guess the ranger guydidn't have the latest info.
Opening for night fishing is May 15


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rex Rex Rex,

As you can see you got everyone feather's in an uproar! Guess lots of people fish at night at SPSP. Now if they only change the rules about keeping stripers from 12-5 AM we would be happy campers!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html 

May 16th at 5:01 AM the new limits go into effect.

Sizes: 18"-28"
Dates: May 16, 2003 - Dec. 15, 2003
Limits: 2 stripers @ 18"- 28" OR
1 striper @ 18" - 28" and 1 larger 
than 28"/person/day.

Notes: May not possess striped bass while fishing between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m. 

Notes: May 16 - 31, 2003: No Eels. Restricted to the mainstem Chesapeake Bay from Brewerton Channel to the Maryland/ Virginia Line, Tangier & Pocomoke Sounds (no Tributaries). 

June 1 - Dec. 15, 2003: Maryland's Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries.

*In case you guys didn't know - Choptank is considered a tributary.*


----------



## Rex (Apr 1, 2003)

LOL Sandcrab, hope I didn't cause any strokes out there, I don't know the name of the ranger that gave me the info but he is heavy set white guy that smokes some stinky cigars...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I know him. I've seen him in action. Wait until the Summertime when the place is packed with fisherman. They see him coming down the beach and they (non-licensed fisher-types)  *run like heck to their cars* BUT he follows them to their cars, asks for their licenses, and starts a-writin' tickets.  He's one of the good guys.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Rex, you got everybody all worked up!  

I like Sandy Pt. in the summer when I want to get away from the crowds at night. Piers, while fun at times, are often a zoo--overcrowded, full of drunken idiots. It's nice to be able to visit one of the only public beaches around where you can fish at night.

I've had great luck on trout out there on summer nights, but the place is seriously creepy when you're there by yourself on a dark night.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sand Flea,
I'll fish with you there if you need a bodyguard.

Doesn't it concern you though that they were going to close it for night fishing? What went into their thinking?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Flea,

I agree...It's really beautiful at night just to get away from the hustle and bussle of *"all those crazy pier guys"* that can drive us crazy. 

Where else can you have so much relaxation for such little bucks ($1.00).  

I did the math and it doesn't pay for me to get the yearly pass at SPSP for $60.00 when all I do is fish at night or before 6 AM for a buck.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Update:

Just got off the horn with Susan at SPSP. She said they were thinking about closing the park at night due to problems they have been having with people *not actively fishing* but hanging around or setting up tents. They decided not to close the park but they will be monitoring it a lot more closely.

They will be opening for 24/7 operations on May 17th.

*Any problems while fishing in the park, please call 1-800-825-PARK. This is the hotline to the SPSP DNR police right on the park. They will be there in minutes.*


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

It occurs to me that the SPSP folks might need a demonstration of how much use of the park means to us. From the way Sandcrab describes the admin situation over there, it seems like a very few people make most of the decisions that impact us-- from opening at night to denying a fish cleaning station, etc.

Perhaps it's time to organize a "Pier & Surf.com" volunteer day or some such thing to show our appreciation for the park and to make the point that we are a real constituency. It can't hurt to further build a relationship with these folks and be seen as a positive rather than a pain in the ass burden to be policed at night, etc.

Any interest in getting this organized? I figure there has to be something at the beach/elsewhere int he park that they'd love to have a crew of volunteers work on for a day.

Bob


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Rugger, you've got a great idea there. We need to find out which DNR administrator handles Sandy Pt. and work to build better relationships there.

The best way we can do that is by proving that we're good stewards of the park and will help the authorities do their jobs. That means getting to know the rangers, not just as individuals, but as a group.

If we make their jobs easier they might be willing to help us out.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Outstanding idea! 

I just got off the horn with SPSP Volunteer Coordinator. His name is Ranger Tindel and he would gladly appreciate our help. His phone number is (410) 974-2149. 

I explained our idea and he was welcome to it. His advice is to set a date and let him know when we plan on volunteering our time. We arrive at the park on that date and he will put us to work doing something to benefit the park.

Ready to set a date? I think a weekend morning such as a Saturday from 8:00-12:00 would be ideal.

Maybe a phone call to the local papers would get us some publicity.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

I am there fishing conrads. Set the date and I will rearrange mine. How about lunch afterwards with the DNR. We can pack lunch or order in.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

count me in too.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

As long as it's not May 10th I'm in. I think this is an outstanding idea. If they need any painting or carpentry work I'm their man.

Catman.


----------

